# Comment utilisez-vous votre Apple Watch ?



## Dredriban (18 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,


Il s'agit sans doute d'une question "bête" mais comment utilisez-vous au quotidien votre Apple Watch ?


J'ai acquis une Apple Watch 4, il y a un an et l'heure est au bilan. Je suis totalement d'accord avec ceux qui disent qu'il s'agit d'un gadget, dispensable si nous n'en avons pas, qui devient vite indispensable quand on y prend goût.


Pourtant, l'utilisation d'un tel outil doit permettre de gagner du temps, de passer moins de temps sur son téléphone, et c'est là que je me pose des questions quant à mon utilisation. Alors oui, c'est ultra pratique de pouvoir utiliser Shazam à son poignet, d'avoir un suivi dans ses activités sportives et de pouvoir changer sa musique sur son poignet. Cependant, un tel outil est censé nous faire passer moins de temps sur notre téléphone. Or, je trouve que ce n'est pas le cas. En effet, c'est un avantage d'avoir ses notifications à son poignet et ainsi avoir un aperçu du message. Dans 80% des cas, cela m'incite plus qu'autre chose à aller sur mon iPhone. En effet, je reçois un SMS, un message sur Messenger ou Slack, généralement, ces derniers nécessitent une réponse, me forçant ainsi à sortir mon téléphone pour y répondre et suivre la conversation. A l'origine, je pensais que l'objectif premier était de passer moins de temps sur son iPhone, alors que je me rends compte, qu'il y a plus un effet incitatif à aller le consulter pour être en mesure de répondre.


J'adore le produit, ce n'est pas une critique en soit, mais j'aimerais savoir si j'avais eu une mauvaise compréhension de ce dernier ou si au contraire, je m'en servais mal. Effectivement, je suis toujours à la recherche de cette productivité et d'optimiser mon utilisation produit.


Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci. Bonne journée.


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2019)

Je suis également assez déçu de mon Apple Watch alors que j'étais ravi de ma Peeble. L'écran peine à s'allumer et il faut faire un énorme geste pour simplement voir l'heure. Et régulièrement, je ne peux voir l'heure puisque des notifications s'affichent à la place. Pénible. Bien sûr, si elle vibre pour annoncer un message, il faut immédiatement lever le poignet et si on attend trop, rien ne s'affiche à part l'heure. C'est donc la situation inverse.

Ensuite le suivi d'activité ne me parle pas. Sur ma Peeble, j'avais l'impression d'avoir de vraie information de suivis, la j'ai juste l'impression d'avoir un gadget au poignet qui affiche n'importe quoi. C'est une des fonctions dont je suis vraiment déçu. 

Ensuite, on a des dizaines d'applications qui ne servent a rien et qui polluent l'écran, impossible de les utiliser, c'est un fouillis d'icônes et pour certaines applications je préférerai que ce soit l'iPhone qui les appellent sur la montre plutôt que d'avoir en permanence une icône dédiée a une fonction que j'utilise peu finalement (télécommande pour Filmic Pro par exemple).

Les deux fonctions que je trouve géniales sont   : le paiement sans contact, là elle me sert tous les jours et pour répondre au téléphone. J'adore jouer au Capitain Flam avec ma montre quand mon iPhone reste en charge à l'étage.

Bon, ensuite, j'ai une version 1, mais vu l'apport au jour le jour, je ne suis pas encore enclin à changer de modèle.


----------



## Dredriban (18 Novembre 2019)

En effet, répondre au téléphone, c'est bien. Le paiement sans contact, je ne connais pas encore, ma banque n'y est pas passée. Là où je m'interroge, c'est plus sur une mauvaise compréhension du produit. Je pensais vraiment passer moins de temps sur mon téléphone, avoir un meilleur suivi de mes messages. Au final, c'est juste ultra-incitatif à aller sur le téléphone pour y répondre.


----------



## Jura39 (18 Novembre 2019)

Je suis très heureux de ma Watch 4  que j'utilise tous les jours , pratique pour lire les sms et email au bureau 
Je l'utilise beaucoup pour le sport , c'est un bon compagnon


----------



## fousfous (18 Novembre 2019)

Dredriban a dit:


> Pourtant, l'utilisation d'un tel outil doit permettre de gagner du temps, de passer moins de temps sur son téléphone, et c'est là que je me pose des questions quant à mon utilisation. Alors oui, c'est ultra pratique de pouvoir utiliser Shazam à son poignet, d'avoir un suivi dans ses activités sportives et de pouvoir changer sa musique sur son poignet. Cependant, un tel outil est censé nous faire passer moins de temps sur notre téléphone. Or, je trouve que ce n'est pas le cas. En effet, c'est un avantage d'avoir ses notifications à son poignet et ainsi avoir un aperçu du message. Dans 80% des cas, cela m'incite plus qu'autre chose à aller sur mon iPhone. En effet, je reçois un SMS, un message sur Messenger ou Slack, généralement, ces derniers nécessitent une réponse, me forçant ainsi à sortir mon téléphone pour y répondre et suivre la conversation. A l'origine, je pensais que l'objectif premier était de passer moins de temps sur son iPhone, alors que je me rends compte, qu'il y a plus un effet incitatif à aller le consulter pour être en mesure de répondre.


Je crois que t'a déception viens d'une idée qui a été véhiculé à la sortie de la watch que ça servira à moins utiliser son iPhone, sauf que pourquoi troquer les écrans grandissants des iPhone pour le petit écran de la watch?
La watch est super utile en ne servant pas à réfréner l'usage de son iPhone, elle sert à te prévenir à coup sur que tu as un message pour que tu puisses y répondre de façon plus agréable sur ton iPhone.


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2019)

De temps en temps, quand je vois la notification, je peut décider de l'urgence relative de la réponse a donner. Du coup, cela m'évite en effet de systématiquement sortir mon téléphone.


----------



## Chris K (18 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J’ai actuellement la version 4. Comme beaucoup de bidules elle n’est certes pas indispensable. Dans l’absolu.
Grâce aux capacités de cette version il m’arrive souvent d’abandonner mon iPhone quelques heures sachant que je peux passer/recevoir des appels, écouter de la musique, répondre aux messages. Cet été sur la plage et en balade mon iPhone est resté constamment à domicile.

L’Apple Watch est aussi, je trouve, un bon outil pour ne pas se polluer soi-même à la moindre alerte : un coup d’œil suffit pour mesurer l’urgence d’un message et gérer les priorités.


----------



## Dredriban (18 Novembre 2019)

C'est là que je suis un peu déçu. Enfin, ce n'est pas de la déception. Disons que j'ai des utilisations spécifiques comme Shazam, le sport et m'en servir de télécommande pour ma musique. Mais pour les notifications (Je ne garde que les importantes sur l'AW), je suis souvent confronté à ça : Je reçois une notification d'un message sur Messenger. Je suis donc obligé d'y répondre sur mon téléphone. J'y réponds et ça lance généralement la conversation. Me voici, bien bête, à rester sur mon téléphone pour y répondre de nouveau. x) Idem, je reçois un message sur le Slack, c'est plus un signal pour me dire "Prends ton téléphone pour participer à la conversation" qu'autre chose. x)


----------



## yabr (21 Novembre 2019)

Je reçois une notification d'un message sur Messenger. Je suis donc obligé d'y répondre sur mon téléphone. 
bah non! ;( tu peux repondre directement de ta montre a un message messenger...je le fais tout le temps...


----------



## MrTom (17 Décembre 2019)

Je ne reçois pas de notification, sinon elle vibre bien trop souvent à mon gout. Par contre, pour répondre, je dicte de plus en plus à Siri la réponse ce qui m'évite de sortir le téléphone en permanence.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Décembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Je suis également assez déçu de mon Apple Watch alors que j'étais ravi de ma Peeble. L'écran peine à s'allumer et il faut faire un énorme geste pour simplement voir l'heure. Et régulièrement, je ne peux voir l'heure puisque des notifications s'affichent à la place. Pénible. Bien sûr, si elle vibre pour annoncer un message, il faut immédiatement lever le poignet et si on attend trop, rien ne s'affiche à part l'heure. C'est donc la situation inverse.
> 
> Ensuite le suivi d'activité ne me parle pas. Sur ma Peeble, j'avais l'impression d'avoir de vraie information de suivis, la j'ai juste l'impression d'avoir un gadget au poignet qui affiche n'importe quoi. C'est une des fonctions dont je suis vraiment déçu.
> 
> ...


L’Watch Series 4 a changé ma façon de l’utiliser. Elle est très réactive maintenant comparée à mon ancienne Watch Series 2. 
L’itération 5 apporte l’écran toujours allumé, mais cela a l’air d’avoir une incidence sur l’autonomie.


----------



## Le Gaspésien (14 Février 2020)

J’ai la série 4 et que j’apprends à ne plus m’en passer. Je reçois un appel dans la douche ... pas de problème,il suffit de passer la montre et le doi sur la serviette. Je fais souvent du  quad (vtt) et pas besoin de chercher mon IPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (15 Février 2020)

Le Gaspésien a dit:


> J’ai la série 4 et que j’apprends à ne plus m’en passer. Je reçois un appel dans la douche ... pas de problème,il suffit de passer la montre et le doi sur la serviette. Je fais souvent du  quad (vtt) et pas besoin de chercher mon IPhone.


Sous la douche , j'éviterais de repondre , d'ailleurs elle devrait passer en mode " eau "


----------



## Le Gaspésien (16 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sous la douche , j'éviterais de repondre , d'ailleurs elle devrait passer en mode " eau "


Je n'ai pas réussi la première fois à cause de l'eau entre mon doigt et la vitre de la montre empêchait de faire contact. Les autres fois en passant la serviette su mon doigt et le vitre ça fonctionne #1. Naturellement je ne laisse pas la montre sous le jet d'eau mais au moins je n'ai pas besoin de sortir de la douche.


----------



## Le Gaspésien (16 Février 2020)

Détection de chute, il y en as tu qui en on eu de besoin ? Personnellement j'ai dû désactiver cette application. Je suis du genre actif et souvent l'alarme se mettait en marche régulièrement. Juste à fendre des bûches de bois avec la hache et l'alarme se mettait en marche.


----------



## Jura39 (16 Février 2020)

Le Gaspésien a dit:


> Détection de chute, il y en as tu qui en on eu de besoin ? Personnellement j'ai dû désactiver cette application. Je suis du genre actif et souvent l'alarme se mettait en marche régulièrement. Juste à fendre des bûches de bois avec la hache et l'alarme se mettait en marche.


Grosse chute en ski , et la watch n'a pas déclenchée  



Le Gaspésien a dit:


> Détection de chute, il y en as tu qui en on eu de besoin ?



Je pense que Oui , c'est une sécurité


----------



## Le Gaspésien (17 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Grosse chute en ski , et la watch n'a pas déclenchée


Essais un bon coup de point sur une table pour voir


----------



## jmaubert (17 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Grosse chute en ski , et la watch n'a pas déclenchée


Tu tombes peut-être trop souvent et elle trouve çà normal


----------



## rodrigue7973be (17 Juin 2020)

il a attendre une nouvelle series 6 :3 en septembre


----------



## Nathan008 (27 Décembre 2020)

C'est, je pense, une question qui mérite d'être posée tellement l'Apple Watch a encore la réputation d'être un gadget et ce, plus de 5 ans après sa sortie initiale. Je possède une Apple Watch depuis plus d'une semaine désormais, il est donc temps pour moi de répondre à ce sujet.

Au-delà d'être un "gadget", l'AW est véritablement un complément à l'iPhone voire même parfois un substitut.

Premièrement, j'utilise ma Watch comme *réveil* (les discrètes vibrations à mon poignet pour me réveiller, je pourrais déjà plus m'en passer). Cependant, il faut avouer que* le suivi du sommeil reste encore très perfectible*, surtout si on cherche à aller dans les détails. Ensuite, elle m'est utile dans le sens où je suis très souvent en ville, dans des quartiers qui craignent un peu. Cette montre me permet donc de ne plus sortir mon téléphone pour un rien (répondre à un appel, à un SMS, utiliser le GPS, changer de musique/le volume de la musique... Tout cela est disponible directement sur l'écran de la Watch). En plus de ça, pour les sportifs, la montre est un complément sympa et le fait de devoir remplir les anneaux tous les jours est une motivation en plus pour bouger de sa chaise de bureau et je pense que c'est très important à l'heure de la démocratisation du télétravail.

Au-delà de ces points les plus importants, *il y a en effet des utilisations "gadget" mais qui sont très utiles au quotidien *: le minuteur (pour la cuisson des pâtes par exemple), la fréquence cardiaque (dont l'interface a été très bien réalisée par Apple), la météo, le calendrier (ce sera très utile me concernant puisque, étant à la fac, j'ai mon emploi du temps directement sur mon téléphone et il sera disponible sur ma Watch), Siri... Ce sont des gadgets mais qui nous facilitent grandement le quotidien.

En bref, je pourrais déjà plus me passer de cette montre (la SE en 44mm) tellement elle est utile tous les jours. Elle n'a pas changé ma vie, mais elle l'a grandement facilitée.


----------



## Lau19670 (2 Février 2021)

Bonjour,
De simple cadeau d'anniversaire pensé comme un gadget de plus car je ne porte pas de montre, l'Apple Watch 5 m'a vraiment étonné. Je suis passé de curieux sceptique à utilisateur fervent : elle ne me quitte que pour se recharger la nuit et quand j'ai compris à quel point cette montre devenait indispensable, j'ai troqué la 5 Wifi pour la 6 cellulaire !Je l'utilise tout le temps :

pour le paiement sans contact (je ne sors plus ma CB) et je préfère de loin l'utiliser plutôt que mon Iphone
pour la course à pied, les randonnées, le vélo, la nage .... j'adore même si 4-5H en continu avec toutes les options épuisent la batterie et c'est bien dommage pour les trails ou les randonnées dépassant les 20 kms
pour répondre au téléphone quand ce n'est pas possible d'utiliser le téléphone et pour les messages
pour la météo, la consultation des nouvelles
le réveil le matin est agréable et en mode table de chevet pratique
Bref, l'apple watch ? Indispensable !


----------



## rodrigue7973be (2 Février 2021)

tu es bonne wtch 6 ?


----------

